# A Cabelas mini-outing



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Went on a last minute outing with two other michigan-sportsmen today.



















I bought a rod case, some Cabelas breathable guide gortex waders, and a few other goodies.

It's quite the place


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Steve, 

Great outing! Cabela's can really get your juices flowing, can't it? I wonder if they pipe something into the air conditioning to make you want to quit work and hunt/fish 7 days a week? 

Looks like the "Chief Sportsman" left with something in his hand, a new fly rod by any chance?


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Nope just a case for one I already had. Can't wait to try those new waders.


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

Very cool Steve!

I've made that outing a few times with my little Michigan Sportsperson!

In fact I have a gift cert. to spend, better make another.

How were the crowds?


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

It was way too crowded today. Need to go there sometime on a weekday when I can actually look around.


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

Thanks, I was afraid of that!

I've got some time off after new years, maybe I'll try it then.

The bad thing about the store for me is, none of the clothes fit my boney butt, I check them out there but have to order tall sizes from the catalog.


----------



## 1sh0t (Oct 14, 2001)

to bad i missed you i was there as soon as it opened this morning but i didnt see you there maybe next time  


 
Dan


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

We were in uniform


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Let me know how you like them, Steve...I'm looking forward to trying mine, too, just got a brand new pair for Christmas from my son, a Cabela's junkie, who as a matter of fact probably ran you over in his rush to get into the store today to spend the gift certificate he got from Santa Claus... he was on his way back to where he lives and works now in Ohio, and left several hours early just to be sure he had the time to stop there...if you noticed a Dodge Ram trying to run you off the road, that was him...


yikes...just realized that maybe I'm advertising Cabela's... maybe we should ask them to help sponsor the site? After all, they have a message board too... sorry, Steve, couldn't help myself...please forgive...


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Yeah I can't wait to try them either Linda. I'm temped just to hop in a river here even in the cold to give them a try. 

As for Cabelas, we've tried over the years to get them as a sponsor, but I guess they prefer to put up billboards all over the state instead. From the looks of the place today, they don't need anymore patrons anyway.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Cool Steve !

I'll have to make the 80 mile drive myself sometime soon. I just can't get enough of that place. 

Been thinking about the first M-S "outing" I attended. It was actually AT Cabelas. That was too fun. Met a few and had a great time looking around. Maybe we could do that again sometime.


----------

